# 06 Altima no start



## Bcgoff (Dec 8, 2015)

My wife's Altima will randomly not turn over. The key turns and the lights come on but nothing happens. We found that starting it in neutral almost always works or moving it back to park. Is there a neutral safety switch on these auto transmissions ? Autozone said no.
Thanks


----------



## Bcgoff (Dec 8, 2015)

I just went outside and popped the hood and could hear a few electrical noises (relays) but no attempt to turn over. Once we put it in neutral, it started up first try. Starter and battery sound strong.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the park/neutral switch is on the shifter, not sold separately(from Nissan).. so j/y time or change out the whole shifter


----------



## bandito (Dec 11, 2014)

SPEEDO said:


> the park/neutral switch is on the shifter, not sold separately(from Nissan).. so j/y time or change out the whole shifter


Speedo is on the right track imo. When in park and with key in the on position if you push the shift lever to the right, not into reverse, just to the right and then back to the left you should here the relay clicking. If it is clicking then it just may be the connections or wirings. If there is no clicking then the relay is probably gone.


----------



## Bcgoff (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks. I'll look into that today!


----------

